# Just a couple Pics



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gotta love these things lol 




















Was just messing with my Macro thing on the camera 


Rob


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for creeping me out man... you knew it would too... that is pretty sweet looking rob!... the picture.. not the thought.... i dont miss that one bit


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol i did it just for ya i knew you hated them hahaha Dang thing was on me for a min i thought he was skeeter untill i looked


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Those pics give me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

god thats gross. I dont even know what it is ,what is it ? I hope I dont have them.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

That would be a wood tick. We have alot of them up this way matter of fact i think i pulled 3 off of me today and i wasnt even in the woods. lol


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

they are slowly working their way down here... we got one on the dogs once in a while now ... wish you guys would have kept them up there... i hate those things... not sure if i made that clear yet


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have gotten them on me when i lived in Chesterfield My bro got a couple on him last year in Chesterfield Im not to sure about this year tho.

Im really supprised there isnt more down in the area. You have to think south of you guys has a ton of ticks and north of you guys has a ton to.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Hey Wizzard and Hawk,

I'm still shooting a ton of whistle pigs in my area, three yesterday. One of them had tics all over it. It was probably real happy i put him out of his missery.

Creepy pictures, nice shot though. I tried to get a real close up on a
tomato spider, (with yellow stripes) couldn't get clear shots. Wish i had your camera.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had one of these on my arm. any idas on how to get these things off?

nice pics btw.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

What we do is grab it as close to the head as possible and just yank it off. Use some tweezer if you have them if not just your hands.

That is how we do it that is what the vet told use about our dog to. 


Rob


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

did the pics get removed....i dont see em


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Those Fuji FinePix take some nice pictures.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

KingSalmon said:


> did the pics get removed....i dont see em


 

I still see them

Did they come back for you ???


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> Those Fuji FinePix take some nice pictures.


 

Yea i have been very happy with the camera and for the price it cant be beat.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Those Fuji FinePix take some nice pictures.


I second that.I bought one for my wife last year for her birthday and I have pretty much made it mine.(My Kodak took a dump.Guess the wife needs a new camera for her birthday:lol:.) Excellent picture quality for not a lot of coin;two very enthusiastic thumbs up!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hey Neal, you should be using those chucks for coyote/fox bait!!!

yeah im not a big fan of ticks... my life would be a lot less creepy feeling while im up at the cabin... they gone before bear season rob?


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

yup...they working now, just took a minute to load up....i wouldn't have let it crawl on me long enough to take a pic.....no thanks.....nice quality pics though!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol nah Craig im sure there will still be some around durning bear season I doubt it will be as bad tho. I cant really remember what is the lastest i have gotten a tick on me. 



Lol King when you get as many as i get on ya you kind of grow to like them lmao. Not really but they dont bother me no more that is for sure. 


Rob


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

what did you name him?


----------

